# Pier Today 26th?



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Hows the water look? Spanish showing up yet? Id like to get out and try some pomps and spanish later today. Any info?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Surf report said dirty water has pushed in and it's blowing like a Cervantes street walker.

Spanish are all over Bob Sikes and pomps have been regular all along the beach.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

> *JoeZ (4/26/2009)*it's blowing like a Cervantes street walker.


not very well. ;]


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

the water looks like crap

i saw 1 spanish caught

a few pompano

10 or so big redfish

and way too many black drum


----------

